
Els 2020, Zürich – European Lisp Symposium - simonpure
https://www.european-lisp-symposium.org/2020/index.html
======
mark_l_watson
It was a great conference. In the last month, there has been a wealth of
information from conferences re-organized to be virtual. I hope this is a
permanent trend.

